# Gento is not shutting down any more.

## bastibasti

Hi,

my current problem is kinda strange. When I shutdown my laptop, "SYSTEM HALTED" is beeing displayed before the system is finished shutting down. I always get the FS check on the next start, as the filesystems are not shut down. I use Baselayout-1

----------

## javeree

I believe that the actual power down of the system is done by ACPI. Did you recently change anything related to that ?

----------

## bastibasti

Actually no, 

system halted. should not be called until all the fs have been unmounted. I cant understand how the runlevels have been messed up. Shall i try acpi=off?? But what has acpi gotta do with runlevels?

----------

## ok

What Kernel version do you use, have you 

```
Processor type and features  --->

   [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)
```

 enabled?

----------

## bastibasti

Yes its activated. I use 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 at the moment

if i reboot it works fine

----------

## ok

Then your problem is not what I thought, because I am not able to shutdown if I compile the Kernel without Dynamic Ticks.

Unfortunately I can not help ...

----------

## djdunn

what command do you use to shutdown?

----------

## bastibasti

i've been playing around for some time now. I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 and i have installed baselayout-2 with openrc and it seems fine until now. maybe i messed some file up?? DUNNO, as long as this problem is gone i dont care  :Wink: 

----------

## audiodef

I had a similar problem on a laptop running Ubuntu. The culprit in that case was the wireless card - if I didn't manually disconnect it and shut it down before shutting down the system, it would freeze when it came time to attempt to power off the card. 

Glad you solved yours.

----------

## bastibasti

I figure out what makes the system do that: Using the power button. Nothing else. Seems like some acpi mistake ill have to do some debugging (before that i need to make a backup...)

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not about getting gentoo installed, so moved here

----------

